# Help! Which focus mode is it??



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

Which focus mode is it that follows a subject and keeps them in focus? I usually shoot in single point focus for newborns and small children in my studio. I'm shooting an event outdoors tomorrow with children and "single point focus" I know is not going to work.... 
help is appreciated!


----------



## MWG (May 27, 2011)

Al Focus. Your shooting canon?


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

I shoot Nikon


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

Is there a similar mode to "al focus" with nikon?


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 27, 2011)

continuous mode

AF-S = single servo
AF-C = continuous

and then maybe you wanna go with auto area?


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

I'm confused. So i should shoot in AF-C = continuous mode? What is auto area? Thanks for your quick responses guys!


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

auto area... is that when the camera chooses the subject to focus on??  I don't like that too much if that's what it is. If so... hopefully it will focus on faces?


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 27, 2011)

continuous mode will constantly change focus to track your subject.

i shoot in single focal point mode, so if you do this as well, as long as your focal point is still on the subj it'll focus as the subject moves...

i believe...though i have never used it...that auto area will do its best to pick the subject based on information and in conjunction with AF-C would continue maintaining focus as the subject moves.

i'm not sure i was very clear lol. let me know how i did 

*edit*
personally, i say go with AF-C on single AF point mode...see how that goes.


----------



## gsgary (May 27, 2011)

I can see this ending in tears


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 27, 2011)

lol most likely due to my horrible explaination :lmao:


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

SrBiscuit said:


> continuous mode will constantly change focus to track your subject.
> 
> *i shoot in single focal point mode, so if you do this as well, as long as your focal point is still on the subj it'll focus as the subject moves...*
> 
> ...



Single point focus will focus as the subject moves??? I am more confused than ever.... not your fault because I wish i had my camera with me. I left it at my studio... 
But when i shot my son in single point focus... he'd move and i had to let go of the shutter and refocus pressing down halfway again. The only time i got good shots was when he was still...a rare thing for a toddler! lol. It was a disaster. Lots of blurry shots... 

Anyways maybe i should just grab my camera and come back to this thread with my questions because its hard to know what you are saying without it.


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

gsgary said:


> I can see this ending in tears


 
Lol... 
Any help from you???


----------



## behanana (May 27, 2011)

Put the camera in to AF-C, single point focus and keep the focus bracket on the subject as it's moving. The focus will change with the subject as long as that is happening. Then shoot! The key is keeping your focus point on the subject or else the camera will focus on what you move it to, thus making your subject out of focus.


----------



## gsgary (May 27, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > I can see this ending in tears
> ...



No never shot Nikon is it a free shoot ?


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

behanana said:


> Put the camera in to AF-C, single point focus and keep the focus bracket on the subject as it's moving. The focus will change with the subject as long as that is happening. Then shoot! The key is keeping your focus point on the subject or else the camera will focus on what you move it to, thus making your subject out of focus.


 
Thank you! I can't wait to try this out!


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

gsgary said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



So canon doesn't have a feature similar to this? No... its not a free shoot.


----------



## KmH (May 27, 2011)

Using continuous focus means using release priority, and that takes a fair amount of practice to keep the number of OOF shots to a minimum.

Of course, focus modes are explained in the camera user's manual.


----------



## gsgary (May 27, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > SabrinaO said:
> ...




Theres no point telling you how i set my Canon because Nikon has different names for the same settings


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (May 27, 2011)

Nikons don't come with manuals anymore?


----------



## gsgary (May 27, 2011)

Another concern for me if i were using your camera is how good it will track a moving subject, can't wait to see the results


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

TwoTwoLeft said:


> Nikons don't come with manuals anymore?


 

Good one... I never saw that response before to someone looking to get information about something. How original. /sarcasm :er: 
I guess no one ever thinks people could lose a manual or leave it somewhere... say at their studio?? 
So, whats the next best thing.... search google for about a half hour for the exact answer or ask a LIVE forum for the exact answer... hmmmmm


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Another concern for me if i were using your camera is how good it will track a moving subject, can't wait to see the results


 
Thats what im wondering! I know single point focus is pin sharp. I just cant wait to see how sharp it will be with the tracking. How is it with your camera? Any big differences using the tracking?


----------



## OrionsByte (May 27, 2011)

http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/dslr/D5000_en.pdf

If you have a smartphone capable of running some sort of e-reader app, you should be able to download that PDF and transfer it to your phone.  Then it's _always_ with you.

If single-point focus is not working well enough, you can also try using dynamic-area focus, which will let you set a focus point and it will select something in that vicinity to focus on rather than what's right under the bracket.  It's basically a blend of auto-area and single-point.

Another option to try is Nikon's 3D tracking, which attempts to track an object as it moves around in the frame, and will constantly update the focus point for you so you can see what it's choosing.  In my experience, it works best with things that are moving somewhat predictably, unlike a kid running around at a party.

You _are_ going to practice a lot before trying to use this for the actual shoot, right?


----------



## KmH (May 27, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> TwoTwoLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Nikons don't come with manuals anymore?
> ...


Wow! What an shrew. You know so little about your camera, and are to ignorant to understand you haven't gotten an exact answer yet.

The next best thing is found here: User's Manual - D5000 - Guide to Digital Photography


----------



## Dao (May 27, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> TwoTwoLeft said:
> 
> 
> > Nikons don't come with manuals anymore?
> ...


 


- I believe Nikon put their product manual online.


----------



## OrionsByte (May 27, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Another concern for me if i were using your camera is how good it will track a moving subject, can't wait to see the results
> ...


 
AF-C with single-point focus will not "track" a subject, it will just keep focusing to try to keep whatever is "under" the focus bracket sharp.  So, in that mode it would still be up to _you_ to track the subject and keep the bracket on whatever you want to be "pin sharp".

To illustrate this, put your camera in AF-C mode and select single-point focus.  Point your camera at something close and push the shutter halfway.  While keeping the shutter pressed halfway, point the camera at something in the distance.  The camera will refocus.  So it didn't track your subject, it tracked the focus target.

Now try the same thing with 3D tracking instead of single-point focus.  You still get to pick your focus point, but now if you press the shutter halfway and recompose, the focus target will stay on the subject.  It's not perfect, but you should try them both to see what's going to work best for you.

There should be settings in your camera menu to change how long it waits before it tries to refocus while in AF-C mode, so if something is moving around quite a bit you might want to reduce that time.


----------



## MissCream (May 27, 2011)

Lol I almost never read my manual and when I do I usually don't understand it anyway. It's a lot easier to ask people on here to get a better explanation and an opinion to accompany it! While I don't disagree that you should read the manual, sometimes it's just not practical.


----------



## gsgary (May 27, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Another concern for me if i were using your camera is how good it will track a moving subject, can't wait to see the results
> ...


 
Mine are spot on because they are 1D's made for the job


----------



## gsgary (May 27, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Lol I almost never read my manual and when I do I usually don't understand it anyway. It's a lot easier to ask people on here to get a better explanation and an opinion to accompany it! While I don't disagree that you should read the manual, sometimes it's just not practical.



How many answers do you get, don't think many shoot Pentax


----------



## MissCream (May 27, 2011)

gsgary said:


> MissCream said:
> 
> 
> > Lol I almost never read my manual and when I do I usually don't understand it anyway. It's a lot easier to ask people on here to get a better explanation and an opinion to accompany it! While I don't disagree that you should read the manual, sometimes it's just not practical.
> ...


 
Hahahahaha ouch my feeling !!!! I usually try and keep my questions general and if they are camera specific then I just ask my husbands father or sister. However since they are so user friendly I don't usually have many questions.


----------



## behanana (May 27, 2011)

I'm going to agree with MissCream on this one, I've read through both my nikon manuals and I hate both of them. An example: I wanted to try to find out more about the CLS and commander mode on my D80 and how it relates to my SB-700, simple enough information to try to get, so I looked at the manuals of both and I was unable to find really any usefull information about it. It went over the general idea and such, but didn't go into any detail about how it works or ways to use it. So I go to the internet and search and search and search...eventually I find what I want to know, typically in a youtube video. I would ask here, but I would be told to look at my manual...which I did...and wasn't satisfied with! Then again, I'm not a pro that has been shooting forever so I'm still learning, a lot!


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/dslr/D5000_en.pdf
> 
> If you have a smartphone capable of running some sort of e-reader app, you should be able to download that PDF and transfer it to your phone.  Then it's _always_ with you.
> 
> ...



Thank you! And of course!


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

KmH said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> > TwoTwoLeft said:
> ...


 

WOW you are so bitter. Please... take the stick out. You will feel so much better.  You must be so blinded by YOUR ignorance that I already responded when I got the exact answer.


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

Dao said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> > TwoTwoLeft said:
> ...



and?


----------



## vtf (May 27, 2011)

KmH said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> > TwoTwoLeft said:
> ...


 
I found in 15 seconds. Canon user here.


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

OrionsByte said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



I'll be on my way to get my camera soon. Thank you SO MUCH for explaining this!


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

MissCream said:


> Lol I almost never read my manual and when I do I usually don't understand it anyway. It's a lot easier to ask people on here to get a better explanation and an opinion to accompany it! While I don't disagree that you should read the manual, sometimes it's just not practical.


 

I agree with this. I have read my manual and I keep it in my camera bag. Just some things you want other peoples opinions and experience on. People are so quick to say "read your manual". My question to them is what do they think the purpose of this forum is? We can't ask questions here?? 
There are people that help here (and they are appreciated!) and their are people that just like to troll the forums with snide and sarcastic remarks. So you'll get that right back from me. But maybe I shouldn't feed the trolls because some of them seem to get off on creating drama, or get that self satisfaction of getting over on someone.. pathetic.


----------



## Dao (May 27, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Dao said:
> 
> 
> > SabrinaO said:
> ...



That means you are a person that like to be spoon fed.   

"Why should I bother do my own research, when I ask, somebody is going to find me the answer."


----------



## photocist (May 27, 2011)

Why not just increase your fstop and use manual focus? 35mm lenses have a fairly large DOF range, even at f5-8.


----------



## Dao (May 27, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> There are people that help here (and they are appreciated!) and their are people that just like to troll the forums with snide and sarcastic remarks. So you'll get that right back from me. But maybe I shouldn't feed the trolls because some of them seem to get off on creating drama, or get that self satisfaction of getting over on someone.. pathetic.



Have you ever wonder why it always happens to you here?

Did you notice that a lot of people, as a beginner, do ask questions here and never have any issue?


----------



## Gaerek (May 27, 2011)

This is why I have a love/hate relationship with online forums. I like the opinions, the critiques, etc. However, I absolutely detest people who ask other people to do research for them. There's a reason RTFM has become an acronym used on the Internet. For those who've never seen it, it stands for "Read the F****ng Manual." Even on the beginner's forum, there should be a basic level of understanding how your camera works. Here's how I recommend every beginner learns how to use their camera:

1. RTFM
2. If there's something you don't understand, look it up. I guarantee someone has asked the same question somewhere, or someone has explained it already.
3. RTFM again
4. Go practice on your camera
5. ????????
6. Profit

Camera's come with a manual for a reason, and it's not for toilet paper. Everything you need to know about your camera can be found in those pages. Utilize that awesome, free, resource.


----------



## OrionsByte (May 27, 2011)

There's a difference between asking, "Could someone please tell me what the focus modes in my camera are?" versus, "Could someone please help clarify the difference between continuous single point autofocus and 3D tracking?" The first question implies that you didn't even check the manual first, which can make you appear lazy, which can be off-putting to people who worked hard to obtain the knowledge they have. The second question implies you just need help understanding what the manual said, and would generally gather more helpful responses. Perhaps the difference is mostly semantic, but on an Internet forum, semantics are generally all we have to determine the context of a question or statement. 

Also, getting snippy and sarcastic with people who treat you that way "first" doesn't only alienate the people you're being snippy to, it also alienates the people who would otherwise actually try to be helpful. Keep your attitude to yourself and you'll see a completely different response. 

The Golden Rule is no less valid today than it was 2000 years ago.


----------



## KmH (May 27, 2011)

There is also a difference between members that also partisipate in other peoples threads and help others.

Then there are people like the OP that seem to rarely partisipate in other threads, basically just taking and never giving back.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 27, 2011)

Consulting fees!
They add up quick!


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

Dao said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> > Dao said:
> ...


 

Spoon fed? I didn't ask  "can someone find me the answer to..."  Basically I just asked if anyone knows... you know... like at the top of their head? 
I mean if someone asked a question on this board and I knew the answer to it damn right i'll give them the answer. And i have done that many many times.
If I didn't know the answer i'm not gonna search the internet for the answer, then come back to whine and ***** about how I had to waste my time in finding and posting link for you and tell you "you should read the manual".
JUST DON'T RESPOND!  It's so simple...


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

photocist said:


> Why not just increase your fstop and use manual focus? 35mm lenses have a fairly large DOF range, even at f5-8.


 
Manual focus? With children? That is almost impossible. For me anyways.... LOL


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 27, 2011)

LOL


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

KmH said:


> There is also a difference between members that also partisipate in other peoples threads and help others.
> 
> Then there are people like the OP that seem to rarely partisipate in other threads, basically just taking and never giving back.


 

Sorry I don't come here just to hang out or troll like you do. I come here for C&C's and whenever I need help because I am still pretty much a beginner.  If I see a thread that catches my eye or I know the answer, I ALWAYS give my input and try to help others out. If I don't know the answer, im not gonna whine, nag and ***** and tell them they should read the manual, because for one... how do YOU know they haven't read it already??  And 2... this _IS_ a forum. Sometimes people want to know the different techniques people do, and have a good discussion about it, not read a dry manual. I am here to learn, and because of my love of photography. I don't come here to battle with you or anyone else who thinks they are the most fantastic photographer to ever "grace" these boards...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 27, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Dao (May 27, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Spoon fed? I didn't ask  "can someone find me the answer to..."  Basically I just asked if anyone knows... you know... like at the top of their head?


 


Do you use GPS for direction?   Before GPS time, did you use a map for direction?   If person #1 go from point A to point B couple times with the help of GPS and person #2 use a map.    Now, if they both cannot use GPS nor map, who do you think has a higher chance to go from point A to point B again?

Think about that.


Did you even try to look for the answer yourself to begin with?  I guess not.   Am I right?   Do you think you can learn faster and better that way?  If yes, I have not further question and good luck.


----------



## gsgary (May 27, 2011)

Come on lads we can have a good laugh when she posts shots from the shoot


----------



## subscuck (May 27, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Sorry I don't come here just to hang out or troll like you do.



I would hardly call Keith a troll. He posts some of the most useful info for newbies on this site.



> because for one... how do YOU know they haven't read it already??



Because 90% of the time they haven't.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 27, 2011)




----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

Dao said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> > Spoon fed? I didn't ask  "can someone find me the answer to..."  Basically I just asked if anyone knows... you know... like at the top of their head?
> ...



I get what you are saying but you can't equate that, with the question I asked. I just asked "which focus mode is it"... I didn't ask "which focus mode is it and walk me through step by step how to do it. 
Going with your little analogy... all I needed to know was the address. Not how to get from point A to point B.


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Come on lads we can have a good laugh when she posts shots from the shoot


 
LOL... i'll get the last laugh.  I'm confident in my abilities


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 27, 2011)

Dunning&#8211;Kruger Effect


----------



## Gaerek (May 27, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Sorry I don't come here just to hang out or troll like you do.



Yeah, sorry, KmH is hardly a troll. There are few, if any, people on this board who are more helpful to newbies than he is.



> I come here for C&C's and whenever I need help because I am still pretty much a beginner.


That's great. It is a beginners forum after all. But the "beginner" excuse really can't be used when it comes to *basic* camera operation. That's just lazy. Just out of curiosity, I downloaded the D5000 manual, and including DL time (for the 20mb file) it took me less than 2 minutes to find the answer, and I have no idea what any of the Nikon autofocus modes are called.



> If I see a thread that catches my eye or I know the answer, I ALWAYS give my input and try to help others out.


That's great. I'm glad you're willing to help. Although, it's a bit of a contradiction to your first couple sentences...



> If I don't know the answer, im not gonna whine, nag and ***** and tell  them they should read the manual, because for one... how do YOU know  they haven't read it already??


When they ask basic questions that are clearly answered in the manual...you know, like how different autofocus modes work.



> And 2... this _IS_ a forum. Sometimes people want to know the different techniques people do, and have a good discussion about it, not read a dry manual.


Wow, I'm sorry you don't want to read a boring manual. You know, a boring manual that in reality can be used as a reference that will clearly, and concisely give you the answer you need. Besides, there are no opinions or discussions needed when talking about a simple mode on a camera. There is ONE answer. And the answer you get from a poster won't be any more exciting than the one in the manual.



> I am here to learn, and because of my love of photography. I don't come here to battle with you or anyone else who thinks they are the most fantastic photographer to ever "grace" these boards...


Then accept the fact that you should have looked at the manual, and quit posting in the thread. As long as you keep trying (and failing) to defend yourself here, the more people will respond.

I will give you one tip, and I urge you to follow it. Do your own legwork before asking a question, especially if it's a straight forward answer. If you truly can't find the answer, go ahead and use the forum. If you want an opinion, critique, etc, go ahead and use the forum. I know, this is the age of entitlement, where the people who don't want to do the boring work, hang off the coattails of those that already did, or are doing the legwork. If you want to become a great photographer, you really should be doing your own research. Asking people for help on simple things is a crutch, and you won't learn nearly as quickly, or as well.


----------



## Gaerek (May 27, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Dunning&#8211;Kruger Effect


----------



## subscuck (May 27, 2011)

I like it when Sabrina starts a thread.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 27, 2011)

Me too.


----------



## subscuck (May 27, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

Gaerek said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry I don't come here just to hang out or troll like you do.
> ...


 

LOL @ you telling telling me what I should do, and not do, and what I should ask and not ask in a forum.... LOLOL
LOL @ you *wasting* your time picking apart my comments and responding to them like you _personally_ know what I did/do or didn't/don't do.


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

subscuck said:


> I like it when Sabrina starts a thread.


 
LOL...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 27, 2011)

LOL


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Dunning&#8211;Kruger Effect


 
I know i'm not the best, but I know i'm good   I know there's ALWAYS room for improvement. Right now i'm just learning as I go... picking up new things every day.  why? because im open to it, and open critiques... or else I wouldn't be here


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> LOL


 

you are useless....


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 27, 2011)

Yes dear.


----------



## Gaerek (May 27, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> LOL @ you telling telling me what I should do, and not do, and what I should ask and not ask in a forum.... LOLOL
> LOL @ you *wasting* your time picking apart my comments and responding to them like you _personally_ know what I did/do or didn't/don't do.



Actually, you're proving my point with this reply. I was a bit snarky, I admit, but I was trying to help you out. I was giving you advice on how not to piss people off. I was giving you advice on forum etiquette. Since that's obviously gone over your head (or maybe in one ear, and out the other, if you know what I mean) I simply won't try to help anymore. Now,  I know if I see a thread by SabrinaO, I'll skip right over it. I know I'm not the only one. I might stick with this thread for a while longer though, it's getting fun.


----------



## subscuck (May 27, 2011)

Gaerek said:


> Now,  I know if I see a thread by SabrinaO, I'll skip right over it.


 
I could never possibly do that.


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

Gaerek said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> > LOL @ you telling telling me what I should do, and not do, and what I should ask and not ask in a forum.... LOLOL
> ...


 

Great. Run along now...


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

subscuck said:


> Gaerek said:
> 
> 
> > Now,  I know if I see a thread by SabrinaO, I'll skip right over it.
> ...


 
Who are you? Your name looks familiar... hmmmmm


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 27, 2011)

subscuck said:


> Gaerek said:
> 
> 
> > Now,  I know if I see a thread by SabrinaO, I'll skip right over it.
> ...


 
*I know, right?*


----------



## subscuck (May 27, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Who are you? Your name looks familiar... hmmmmm



Oh, we've met. I'm a little wounded.


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> subscuck said:
> 
> 
> > Gaerek said:
> ...


 
lol... i hate you. you are just so obnoxious...


----------



## subscuck (May 27, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > subscuck said:
> ...



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Gaerek (May 27, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Gaerek said:
> 
> 
> > SabrinaO said:
> ...



Telling me what to do now? Didn't you just have a problem with others doing that to you? Hmmm.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 27, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> lol... i hate you. you are just so obnoxious...



I know. It drives the chicks wild.


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

Gaerek said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> > Gaerek said:
> ...


 You said it... not me. I was just helping you out the door, and now you are twisting your way back in. If you are going to "skip over my threads" just do it! 
I'm glad because i do not like drama or random strangers thinking they know me, or know whats going through my head and telling me what do do..

:salute:


----------



## Derrel (May 27, 2011)

Six pages of this chit! This has been one hella' entertaining thread boys and girls! Thanks and mad props to ALL who participated and who helped make this the TPF Cluster-Huck* Thread of The Month


*substitute appropriate letter for full comedic effect


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 27, 2011)

Well, Derrel, it IS Friday.

:cheers:


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

WOW... you are on your way huh?? LOLLOL


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Well, Derrel, it IS Friday.
> 
> :cheers:


 

damnit... you posted! I was hoping for alll 6's!!


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 27, 2011)

Don't need a number to be a lil' Devil.


----------



## OrionsByte (May 27, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:
			
		

> Dunning&ndash;Kruger Effect



That was really interesting, actually. 

And this thread is a case study in fanning the flames.


----------



## Gaerek (May 27, 2011)

On second thought, keep posting. You're like a trainwreck, and I can't help watching. You're more entertaining than that one dude who said Ansel Adams and HCB were hacks, and thought his 45 year old Leicaflex cameras were the best cameras ever made.

Know it all newbies are awesome. Can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Don't need a number to be a lil' Devil.


 
OK... ill print and frame it then and put it above my computer. It will be just a little reminder of who you are if you do what _you do_ in my threads...


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 27, 2011)

See! I knew you were sweet on me!


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

Gaerek said:


> On second thought, keep posting. You're like a trainwreck, and I can't help watching. You're more entertaining than that one dude who said Ansel Adams and HCB were hacks, and thought his 45 year old Leicaflex cameras were the best cameras ever made.
> 
> Know it all newbies are awesome. Can't wait to see the pics!


 

Keep posting? Ok... im glad i have your permission to. :er: Really... who do you think you are?

Know it all newbie? Far from that in both aspects.

You can view my pics here since you "can't wait"
www.sabrinacameronphotography.com

and here
www.facebook.com/sabrinacameronphotography

comment and bash away! I would love to read your input. 
on second thought... i know you think i do for some odd reason.... but i don't care what you think


----------



## SabrinaO (May 27, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> See! I knew you were sweet on me!


 
lmao... you're an ass...lolol


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (May 27, 2011)

LOL


----------



## Gaerek (May 27, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Keep posting? Ok... im glad i have your permission to. :er: Really... who do you think you are?
> 
> Know it all newbie? Far from that in both aspects.
> 
> ...



LOL, keep em coming.

I suppose your clients like cheesy filters, over-vignetting, over-saturation, tacky DoF effects, and a Flash website right? I was surprised when I wasn't greeted with music.

Honestly, there's some nice work there. I just have a hard time taking a professional seriously when they don't even understand basic camera operation, that's all.


----------



## SrBiscuit (May 27, 2011)

this thread is madness! lol

mods, can we rename the beginner forum "the romper room"?

is your site still in progress sabrina? i ask because i had some difficulty navigating through some of the portfolio sections. not trying to be a dick, just honestly curious...


----------



## Ryan L (May 27, 2011)

SrBiscuit said:


> this thread is madness! lol
> 
> mods, can we rename the beginner forum "the romper room"?
> 
> is your site still in progress sabrina? i ask because i had some difficulty navigating through some of the portfolio sections. not trying to be a dick, just honestly curious...


 
I think the galleries you clicked on were empty, it did the same thing to me.


----------



## vtf (May 28, 2011)

Ok guys, move along. Nothing to see here. It may be a train wreck but everyone has survived.


----------



## TwoTwoLeft (May 28, 2011)

Oh SNAP!


----------



## baturn (May 28, 2011)

aaww, is this over already?


----------



## gsgary (May 28, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > DunningKruger Effect
> ...


 
You have not learnt how to set your camera up though


----------



## photocist (May 28, 2011)

Barcelona is up 2-1 on Man U


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 12, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> Which focus mode is it that follows a subject and keeps them in focus? I usually shoot in single point focus for newborns and small children in my studio. I'm shooting an event outdoors tomorrow with children and "single point focus" I know is not going to work....
> help is appreciated!



LOL; it's called AI Servo. I'd recommend reading your camera's manual before diving into photography.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 12, 2011)

Anyone seen the results ?


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 14, 2011)

gsgary said:


> Anyone seen the results ?



Who would want to? Lol


----------



## gsgary (Jun 14, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone seen the results ?
> ...



Me, could be a laugh


----------



## Compaq (Jun 14, 2011)

*cough*multi-quote*cough*

When we get used to having a forum answering our questions, it's easy to forget to think about what we're asking. Question with concrete answers, such as the question 7 pages ago, could easily be found with 5 minutes sniffing the cyber space. Like I said, one get used to having people tell us things, and then these questions come up. I once "trolled" ASK ANDY ABOUT CLOTHES with a lot of questions, annoying the regulars extremely. I tried to defend myself, and had a few people on my side, but I realise now that what I was doing wasn't very popular.

A forum is a tool, a tool that should be used carefully. However, one must not be afraid of asking questions - we are all here to help.... well, most of us anyway. I think we all can agree upon the fact that a little research on the OP's before making a thread wouldn't hurt. Come on, SabrinaO, you understand what I mean. Please note that I am not criticising you in any way, in fact, it's great that you're asking questions - this forum should just not be the first place to ask such question.

If you want opinions, advice, to start relevant debates, help other's then post here. Questions about how the camera works, however, should not be posted on here unless you simply can't find the answer anywhere else. Also, it feels great to realise stuff on its own 

That said, many people in this thread have showed moronic behaviour, even those who I've grown to look at in awe (don't ask me why!). This thread is not entertaining at all, it just shows how hostile some people can be. Grown men are calling out names, insulting and hurting feelings, it's very sad to look at. If you have something to say, tell them straight without pathetic name calling. People ask others to move on, and yet they keep posting in here. 

Forum etiquette actually is important. Being humble is important. Politeness is important. Where have the good, old values gone? I would be ashamed if I were one of those who have posted some of the stuff found here. I'm not saying I am any better, I've been taken for a troll before. But I consider myself a philosophical person, and therefore have some things well thought through in my mind. Acting upon that is harder. 

That's just my opinion.


----------



## behanana (Jun 14, 2011)

Compaq, I couldn't disagree with you more, this thread has been entertaining as hell. The question from page 1 was pretty much completely answered by page 2, but the fact that it made it to page 7 is freaking great. I thought for sure this thread would have been dead about a week ago, but HELL NO...it's like the energizer bunny, just keeps going! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## Compaq (Jun 14, 2011)

If we should take threads that clearly leads to argument and reputation making as entertaining, then yes, it's entertaining as hell. If people start to judge the OP from this thread, when she clearly has not done anything "wrong" at all, then it's just bad.


----------



## SabrinaO (Jun 14, 2011)

dallasimagery said:


> gsgary said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone seen the results ?
> ...



Ugh... when are you getting banned?


----------



## subscuck (Jun 15, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> dallasimagery said:
> 
> 
> > gsgary said:
> ...



Not soon enough.


----------



## dallasimagery (Jun 15, 2011)

Gaerek said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> > Keep posting? Ok... im glad i have your permission to. :er: Really... who do you think you are?
> ...



+1!!!!


----------



## subscuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Douchebagimagery has left the house!


----------



## Dao (Jun 15, 2011)

Thank you very much for Banning that user.  Of course he can find a way in again with another account.  But at least we can stop the bleeding now.


----------



## Netskimmer (Jun 15, 2011)

Heeee'ssss Baaaackkk


----------



## subscuck (Jun 15, 2011)

Netskimmer said:


> Heeee'ssss Baaaackkk



Yup. Now it's imagerydouchebag.


----------



## Gaerek (Jun 15, 2011)

I'm just going to come out and say it. I apologize for my posts in this thread. Although I still believe it's important to know how your camera works, the way I approached this issue was inappropriate. Ive already been PMing Sabrina and apologized to her. I had forgotten about what I said and when I saw this bumped and read what I had said I realized I was being quite the D-Bag. I promise to channel my D-Baggery towards only trolls and people who refuse to learn from now on.


----------

